# Shock! Horror!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Today's headline:

"Stan's Red Rekord makes it onto Photo Gallery!!"

Must be a tabloid headline rather than a broadsheet one.







Here it is, lefthand side, second one down.









Also added a rather fine Poljot Buran on Tan Ostrich


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Saw the Buran in there Paul, thanks...Strangely I diddnt see the Record.....






























Jason


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Saw the Buran in there Paul, thanks...Strangely I diddnt see the Record.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's because it's spelt with a "K".


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

WOT A STUNNA







.

Stan's Red Square exhibited







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Saw the Buran in there Paul, thanks...Strangely I diddnt see the Record.....
> ...


 Krap is just not English







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Paul (S/H).
















To the detractors.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

None of my watch pictures made it to the photo gallery.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Adrian,

E-mail your pictures with a brief description to Silver Hawk. I'm sure he will be happy to add them to the gallery.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

adrian said:


> None of my watch pictures made it to the photo gallery.


Sorry, Adrian.









Wasn't deliberate, I assure you.









Let me see what I can find on the Forum for you watches....or do as Stan suggests and mail me direct with short description.

Cheers

Paul


----------

